# I got caught in a sting!



## shin (Dec 10, 2015)

I was not using Uber at the time, but instead put an ad up offering rides for money.

As I pulled up, the guy asked me again how much it was going to be? I confirmed the amount, and he said he was going to back to get the money.


Next thing I know a car pulls up beside me an an officer steps out. He asked me for all my information, and questions me about the transaction. I am honest, and explain that I was going to give a ride for money.

He said that I am violating numerous laws, and I ended up getting two tickets. One for not driving with a commercial license, and the other for not having a business license. The total is $1400. I have a court date.

He mentioned that they have been catching Uber drivers. 

It looks like my Ubering days are over, until they change the law. 

Do I need to hire a lawyer to represent me? I am planning to plead not guilty. What are my chances of not being convicted? 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. This sucks. I can't believe that the city is spending resources on things like this...


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

I don't get it, you act like your not guilty??


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Posting an add online to offer rides for money is pure stupidity.

The reason you can't do it is a matter of public safety.

Go ahead and Plead not guilty but you'll look like a big fat liar since you already told the cop the truth. Judges love liars...

Why do people tell cops the truth? All youre doing is making it harder if not impossible to let a lawyer do his job.

No comment other than "damn, I guess I'm going to court." Then wait for your ticket. Then "have a good night sir"

At least If you get caught ubering you have a 50% chance uber will chip in.

Craigslist chippin in is about 0%


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

For future reference, never admit to anything. The police are there to make arrests, not help you out.

And yes, lawyer up unless you plan on paying the $1400 and whatever other violations you're facing.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

I would get a lawyer, and also a paralegal.
Maybe you'll luck out and
the cop won't show up on the
court date.

The secretadmirer inspires"
The secretadmiers desires
The secretadmirer: mentoring

The secretadmirer chortling!


----------



## shin (Dec 10, 2015)

I actually had a strong suspicion that something was not right. Shortly after posting my ad I received this response (information in [ ] deleted for privacy resaons):

The city of [ ] requires all persons operating a vehicle for hire to possess City of [] Business Licence as well as a valid and applicable City of []Taxi, Accessible Taxi, Shuttle or Limousine Licence. Your advertisement on [] may contravene certain sections of Bylaws [] and [] If you are charged and convicted for operating without Business Licence and/or a Vehicle For Hire licence, you are liable to a fine of not more than $10,000, and to imprisonment for not more than six months for non-payment of a fine. Further clarification may be obtained by contacting the Chief Livery Officer at []or visiting the City of [] web site at: Municipal Enforcement Officer # []

Shortly after this, I got another response. I had a feeling that the person replying to my ad was not real.

The email he sent had this sentence: "Can I hire you to...."

It didn't sound natural. Who says the word "hire"?

After learning about the "vehicle for hire" law, it makes sense.

I told the officer that I received the warning, but was not still not sure if what I was doing was not allowed, since the ad was still up, and there were many other similar ads still up. Also, the warning says, "Your advertisement on [ ] *may* contravene certain sections..."

The officer then said, "So you DID get the warning."

I think that admitting it was a big mistake, but hopefully I can get out of this. I don't have $1400 lying around, and that's why I'm doing this in the first place.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

I still don't get what you are trying to fight, you are clearly guilty. Pay you fines and move on.


----------



## shin (Dec 10, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> I still don't get what you are trying to fight, you are clearly guilty. Pay you fines and move on.


Okay, please stop posting in this thread, thank you.

Thanks to all of the other comments. I have emailed a lawyer and hope that I can have the fines reduced or dismissed. I heard that for first time offences, if you're lucky, they just make you sign an agreement that you won't do it again, and they drop the charges.

At minimum, I hope that the lawyer fees plus fines are less than the original fines.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

Damn, not even the prostitutes get hassles this much and we make helluva lots less. WTF !


----------



## shin (Dec 10, 2015)

uberguuber said:


> Damn, not even the prostitutes get hassles this much and we make helluva lots less. WTF !


Want to know what's even worse? He looked at my other ads, one of them was for shoveling snow. He said that I needed a business license for that too, and that I was breaking the law.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

shin said:


> He looked at my other ads, one of them was for shoveling snow.


Ahhh - that explains a lot - you work in Miami!


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

shin said:


> Want to know what's even worse? He looked at my other ads, one of them was for shoveling snow. He said that I needed a business license for that too, and that I was breaking the law.


I am laughing and crying at the same time. Dude you need to quit Uber, with your luck you are going have a wreck and total your car tommorrow. Yea... quit while you're ahead !!! stuff like that only happens in movies.


----------



## shin (Dec 10, 2015)

uberguuber said:


> I am laughing and crying at the same time. Dude you need to quit Uber, with your luck you are going have a wreck and total your car tommorrow. Yea... quit while you're ahead !!! stuff like that only happens in movies.


I think this was a blessing in disguise.

I forgot to mention that I DID get into a minor accident already. I was picking up this guy in the middle of the night. It was pitch black in the parking lot. As I was backing up, I heard a thud. I bumped a parked car. I look at the passenger who seems mortified, and step out to look. Luckily, no damage.

When I got back in and said that there was no damage, the passenger didn't believe me. He said, "Let me make sure", and stepped out. He took out his phone and used the flashlight app to carefully examine the car for a full minute, scanning it throughout the bumper.

He then took a picture of my license plate.

It's been only a couple of weeks of Ubering, but I've had more than my fair share of experiences.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

Yea Blessing... Good Luck !!! On whatever you decide. but don't stand next to me in line at the store. I don't want your "blessings" i.e. bumper mishaps, tickets, passenger picture of licenses plates rubbing off on me...


----------



## shin (Dec 10, 2015)

uberguuber said:


> Yea Blessing... Good Luck !!! On whatever you decide. but don't stand next to me in line at the store. I don't want your "blessings" i.e. bumper mishaps, tickets, passenger picture of licenses plates rubbing off on me...


You forgot irate and rude passengers, technical problems, forgetting to start the trip, and so much more! 

Don't worry, I'll keep my blessings to myself.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

THANKS !!! I was worried for a minute... I will sleep good tonight


----------



## Steve_Chatt (Nov 15, 2014)

This can't be real. Lol


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Goodluck!! We're all counting on you to come thru.
Remember. "Eye of the tiger" eye of the tiger"
Go get [email protected]!!!


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Ask the judge for community service it might lead to a real job

? Don't you have something you can sell on eBay? Old cell phones? High School class ring?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

shin said:


> I was not using Uber at the time, but instead put an ad up offering rides for money.
> 
> As I pulled up, the guy asked me again how much it was going to be? I confirmed the amount, and he said he was going to back to get the money.
> 
> ...


Maybe Brian Williams can start doing this sting on teevee? Would be great.

Catching ********* drivers, live, red handed.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> I don't believe it either. NOBODY can be that dumb as to believe they can operate a taxi service without proper licences. And to do so without commercial insurance is equally stupid.


Ya' know, somebody who dun' did sumthin' jes' like 'dat now has a corporation that is worth something like fifty billion bananas, on paper, at least.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

ROFLMAO 

This thread delivers!


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Ya' know, somebody who dun' did sumthin' jes' like 'dat now has a corporation that is worth something like fifty billion bananas, on paper, at least.


And they have so much money they're begging for another round of capital investment. They must have blown the 50 billion on politicians and giving away "free" rides.


----------



## tripAces (Jun 18, 2015)

The OP has 2 other theads. One is titled "Bad Experience" and the other "I knew I was going to get One Starred".

And this thread. 

I see a pattern.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

tripAces said:


> The OP has 2 other theads. One is titled "Bad Experience" and the other "I knew I was going to get One Starred".
> 
> And this thread.
> 
> I see a pattern.


Yeah, either a short ride share driving career or...there is always an or lurking. Or trying to scare other drivers from not gypsy cabbing or trying to scare other drivers into not getting 1 starred or trying to share stupid stuff done by a driver to not get other drivers to do stupid stuff.

aka the Uber drivers conspiracy thoughts that Travis is gaming us in the social sphere as well as behind the wheel. It does appear that some of the more famous shills have gone away tho, which is a good thing. There hasn't been much left to legitimately shill about anyway at these rates.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

shin said:


> I was not using Uber at the time, but instead put an ad up offering rides for money.
> 
> As I pulled up, the guy asked me again how much it was going to be? I confirmed the amount, and he said he was going to back to get the money.
> 
> ...


You were clearly operating a *********. You are as guilty as the day is long. Your best bet is to plead guilty and plead with the judge for leniency.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Yeah, either a short ride share driving career or...there is always an or lurking. Or trying to scare other drivers from not gypsy cabbing or trying to scare other drivers into not getting 1 starred or trying to share stupid stuff done by a driver to not get other drivers to do stupid stuff.
> 
> aka the Uber drivers conspiracy thoughts that Travis is gaming us in the social sphere as well as behind the wheel. It does appear that some of the more famous shills have gone away tho, which is a good thing. There hasn't been much left to legitimately shill about anyway at these rates.


glados still shills pretty regularly here, but everyone's on to her/him.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Why did you post this here since it has nothing to do with Uber?. You were warned by uber to never give fare estimates and except cash for this reason. What you do on Craigslist has nothing to do with uber.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

SumGuy said:


> Why did you post this here since it has nothing to do with Uber?. You were warned by uber to never give fare estimates and except cash for this reason. What you do on Craigslist has nothing to do with uber.


Who said we can't take cash? I accept all greenbacks, thankfully, provided they are provided as gratuity for a platform fare.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> They must have blown the 50 billion on politicians


Take that and run with it...................


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Is ride sharing illegal where you live? In many State of US is legal to offer ride sharing. Research the law.

That same law of ride sharing is what UBER is using to do their Illegal Business.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Uber seems to be the catalyst for this type of behavior. First people give rides on the platform, then try to cut their own deals on the side. Doesn't help that Uber uses the term "independent contractor" so loosely when in reality X drivers are pretty much on a short leash by the company. It's people like this that drive up my commercial insurance by 30% year after year and I'm glad some municipalities are doing something about it. We had this one idiot in Atlanta drive around in a Toyota Camry with the so called company and license plate SWAGCAB. He really thought he could just go around and solicit rides by himself..guess Uber gave him the mindset to do so. Needless to say his site was shut down...at least the last time I checked.

You knew what you were doing with the ad so why look confused when they busted you for it. Wish APD here would crackdown on the foolishness these ride sharing platforms have caused.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Is ride sharing illegal where you live? In many State of US is legal to offer ride sharing. Research the law.
> 
> That same law of ride sharing is what UBER is using to do their Illegal Business.


Ridesharing as in car pooling is not illegal and is fine as far as insurance . What people (uber) are now calling ridesharing is not ridesharing. The term has been hijacked.

The Houston ordinance actually takes pains to distinguish the two.

Putting up a Craigslist ad saying you are driving somewhere and wish to split expenses is legal. Saying you will drive someone for a fee to somewhere you woukd not otherwise go is not.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Ridesharing as in car pooling is not illegal and is fine as far as insurance . What people (uber) are now calling ridesharing is not ridesharing. The term has been hijacked.
> 
> The Houston ordinance actually takes pains to distinguish the two.
> 
> Putting up a Craigslist ad saying you are driving somewhere and wish to split expenses is legal. Saying you will drive someone for a fee to somewhere you woukd not otherwise go is not.


Fuzz, I'm considering holding up a 7-Eleven after the football game tonight. If it doesn't work out as I hope, can you defend me? You seem pretty versed in matters of law.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

shin said:


> Want to know what's even worse? He looked at my other ads, one of them was for shoveling snow. He said that I needed a business license for that too, and that I was breaking the law.


If you want to make money in this country you'll have to share a piece with the government haha with everything going down in this country right now I'm shocked they actually have a team of cops actually working these ads though.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Imagine what I would say if this poor guy was unlucky enough to have a pax? If he got in an accident, he wouldn't have insurance, a car or a house. So funny.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

shin said:


> Okay, please stop posting in this thread, thank you.
> 
> Thanks to all of the other comments. I have emailed a lawyer and hope that I can have the fines reduced or dismissed. I heard that for first time offences, if you're lucky, they just make you sign an agreement that you won't do it again, and they drop the charges.
> 
> At minimum, I hope that the lawyer fees plus fines are less than the original fines.


Yeah, you really blew that one. I mean, they warned you and it's up to $10,000 or 6 months in prison.

However, you should get a lawyer. He will help get it reduced most likely. It helps that you are an Uber driver and thus have some credentials like a background check with a history of safe driving and were not a scam.

If Uber finds out, you're done with them I'm sure. Let your lawyer know this so he can fight to have it reduced or expunged.


----------



## shin (Dec 10, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Yeah, you really blew that one. I mean, they warned you and it's up to $10,000 or 6 months in prison.
> 
> However, you should get a lawyer. He will help get it reduced most likely. It helps that you are an Uber driver and thus have some credentials like a background check with a history of safe driving and were not a scam.
> 
> If Uber finds out, you're done with them I'm sure. Let your lawyer know this so he can fight to have it reduced or expunged.


I am not going to bring up me driving for Uber. I did email a lawyer.

I hope it's one of those deals where I only pay him if he wins. If I have to pay him and I lose the case, I'm out even more money. 

I still can't believe they chose me. I saw so many ads still up, and if it is so illegal, why did they not demand that I shut down my ad or ask the website to? This is the only ad I've ever put up.

Also, technically I didn't do anything illegal because I never even accepted the money or drove him anywhere.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

shin said:


> I was not using Uber at the time, but instead put an ad up offering rides for money.
> 
> As I pulled up, the guy asked me again how much it was going to be? I confirmed the amount, and he said he was going to back to get the money.
> 
> ...


Don't know what state you were caught in, but in AZ it can be costly. The one thing you don't want to do is lie. I'm almost positive they have an audio and video of the offense you committed. Depending on your circumstances the Judicial system can open up a whole lot more. Like maybe contacting your auto finance company and telling them that you use the vehicle for commercial use. Your finance company can attach a commercial insurance lien going back to when you purchased the vehicle. Our company has been in the commercial driving business for over 14 years. And let me tell you, the insurance companies are not stupid. Ignorance of the law is no excuse. It is your responsibility to know the Statues of the state your conducting business in. In AZ it's only a civil penalty if you get caught. If you lie or misrepresent, then it changes to felony charges. Do 2 things, find out which state government agency oversees fare for hire and talk with your insurance agent. Good Luck


----------



## shin (Dec 10, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> Uber seems to be the catalyst for this type of behavior. First people give rides on the platform, then try to cut their own deals on the side. Doesn't help that Uber uses the term "independent contractor" so loosely when in reality X drivers are pretty much on a short leash by the company. It's people like this that drive up my commercial insurance by 30% year after year and I'm glad some municipalities are doing something about it. We had this one idiot in Atlanta drive around in a Toyota Camry with the so called company and license plate SWAGCAB. He really thought he could just go around and solicit rides by himself..guess Uber gave him the mindset to do so. Needless to say his site was shut down...at least the last time I checked.
> 
> You knew what you were doing with the ad so why look confused when they busted you for it. Wish APD here would crackdown on the foolishness these ride sharing platforms have caused.


I think Uber was the reason they started cracking down on all ride sharing. Just a week ago, they caught about 100 Uber drivers.

It's all about money, in the end for them...


----------



## shin (Dec 10, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Don't know what state you were caught in, but in AZ it can be costly. The one thing you don't want to do is lie. I'm almost positive they have an audio and video of the offense you committed. Depending on your circumstances the Judicial system can open up a whole lot more. Like maybe contacting your auto finance company and telling them that you use the vehicle for commercial use. Your finance company can attach a commercial insurance lien going back to when you purchased the vehicle. Our company has been in the commercial driving business for over 14 years. And let me tell you, the insurance companies are not stupid. Ignorance of the law is no excuse. It is your responsibility to know the Statues of the state your conducting business in. In AZ it's only a civil penalty if you get caught. If you lie or misrepresent, then it changes to felony charges. Do 2 things, find out which state government agency oversees fare for hire and talk with your insurance agent. Good Luck


Thanks. I asked if this goes on my record, and the cop said no. So, it is a civil matter, not criminal where I live.

However, what is outrageous to me is that you can end up with a CRIMINAL record in some states, as it is a criminal offense to not have the proper insurance and license. This could affect your entire life: your employment, ability to travel, etc.






Article about arrest in LA:

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2015...-in-lapd-sting-call-their-arrests-entrapment/

I lucked out I guess, and at worst I have to pay a very heavy fine.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

shin said:


> I am not going to bring up me driving for Uber. I did email a lawyer.
> 
> I hope it's one of those deals where I only pay him if he wins. If I have to pay him and I lose the case, I'm out even more money.
> 
> ...


A lawyer takes cases on a contingency if you're suing someone and he thinks you'll get paid. I have never heard of one doing it in a criminal type case.

You can tell your lawyer a priority is to not have Uber find out. He will know what to do. Not telling him means he won't act to change the charges to something Uber could live with.

Local police don't control private websites. It's up to the website if they will allow the ad, not the cops. They also can't demand a thing about you taking down ads. They aren't judges or legislatures, hence the sting to trap you actually breaking a law.

Soliciting to commit a crime, agreeing to the deal, may be a crime in itself. Prostitutes don't have to deliver the good to be arrested. This is why you need a lawyer, to answer these questions and find the loopholes.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

shin said:


> I was not using Uber at the time, but instead put an ad up offering rides for money.
> 
> As I pulled up, the guy asked me again how much it was going to be? I confirmed the amount, and he said he was going to back to get the money.
> 
> ...


Stupidity has its own rewards.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

secretadmirer said:


> I would get a lawyer, and also a paralegal.
> Maybe you'll luck out and
> the cop won't show up on the
> court date.
> ...


Is that a bovine chortle?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

shin said:


> I actually had a strong suspicion that something was not right. Shortly after posting my ad I received this response (information in [ ] deleted for privacy resaons):
> 
> The city of [ ] requires all persons operating a vehicle for hire to possess City of [] Business Licence as well as a valid and applicable City of []Taxi, Accessible Taxi, Shuttle or Limousine Licence. Your advertisement on [] may contravene certain sections of Bylaws [] and [] If you are charged and convicted for operating without Business Licence and/or a Vehicle For Hire licence, you are liable to a fine of not more than $10,000, and to imprisonment for not more than six months for non-payment of a fine. Further clarification may be obtained by contacting the Chief Livery Officer at []or visiting the City of [] web site at: Municipal Enforcement Officer # []
> 
> ...


DUDE WTF?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Fuzz, I'm considering holding up a 7-Eleven after the football game tonight. If it doesn't work out as I hope, can you defend me? You seem pretty versed in matters of law.


As a former Circle K graveyard shift clerk, defending robbers wouldn't really be my thing.

And the "He was there but didn't know what his friends were planning." argument has been derailed by your documented premeditation.

Probably easier though to just put a U on your dash and rob the drunks that stumble into your car asking "Are you my Uber?"

Let me know how many are actually telling the truth about having NO cash, would you? I think we'd all like to know that!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

shin said:


> I am not going to bring up me driving for Uber. I did email a lawyer.
> 
> I hope it's one of those deals where I only pay him if he wins. If I have to pay him and I lose the case, I'm out even more money.
> 
> ...


Lawyers work on contingency when you're after a settlement and they get a piece. There's no money to be made here. So I'll be surprised if you can find one to work for free unless you qualify for a public defender. If all you do is uber I imagine you do.

As far as picking on you: Maybe they didn't. You don't know how many others they went after. Probably most shut it down after the WARNING.

And as the old story about the cop and the speeder goes: When you go fishing, do you catch every fish?

Oh and if you offer me money to kill someone I'm pretty sure it's still a crime even if I don't do it.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Lawyers work on contingency when you're after a settlement and they get a piece. There's no money to be made here. So I'll be surprised if you can find one to work for free unless you qualify for a public defender. If all you do is uber I imagine you do.
> 
> As far as picking on you: maybe they didnt. You don't know how many others they went after. Probably most shut it down after the WARNING.
> 
> ...


The dude will lose this case, so you are correct no lawyer will touch this without payment.
The OP is a bit off base.

If the lawyer did win the case and get him off, where would the money come from to pay the lawyer? The city doesn't give not guilty awards.

Of course if he is found guilty there is no money for the lawyer either.

One thing about lawyers... They are usually smart.
All of them can count to zero. Pretty much the fee they would get either way.


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

Uber is not going to help pay this one. You didn't have an Uber trip request in progress. You're SOL and pretty dumb for soliciting and willing to accept cash for rides.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Uber-licious said:


> Uber is not going to help pay this one. You didn't have an Uber trip request in progress. You're SOL and pretty dumb for soliciting and willing to accept cash for rides.


They would send him a nice deactivation notice though.
It is indeed a tale of the under-informed doing the not so smart.

When in doubt GTS. Google That Shit.

A quick search is all it would have taken.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Imagine what I would say if this poor guy was unlucky enough to have a pax? If he got in an accident, he wouldn't have insurance, a car or a house. So funny.


When you think about, the gendarmes actually did this guy a favor.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm sure it seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

North End Eric said:


> I'm sure it seemed like a good idea at the time.


That's the problem with most bad ideas: They seem like good ideas for a brief moment.


----------



## David Pickett (Nov 2, 2015)

Successful unlicensed cab/limo services usually use word of mouth in a subculture. I had a Russian-Ukrainian neighbor who seemed to be doing airport limo from home. The RU fly a lot, visiting family back home.

Just like the prostitute, you have an advertising problem.

I recall hearing of gypsy cabs running all over Puerto Rico, like mini-buses, you just flag one down, not even empty, and see if your destination is compatible to the other occupants. Much greener, but way lower protections!


----------



## howo3579 (Dec 8, 2015)

Next time when you put up any ads instead of "fee" use "donation". There's no legal ground for cops to charge you when someone gives you a "donation".


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

shin said:


> I actually had a strong suspicion that something was not right. Shortly after posting my ad I received this response _*(information in [ ] deleted for privacy resaons)*_:


But your icon says you're in Edmonton.

It's not entrapment when law enforcement responds to a public ad.
In cases of prostitution stings and even murder for hire, the transaction of money provides the evidence needed to dismiss any he said/she said. You pretty much cleared that up by a) answer the ad, b) admitting to the warning, and c) admitting to what your plans were.

Pay the $1400, file for bankruptcy, get a part time job, and attend junior college.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

How did you get caught in a sting? You were clearly breaking the law and were visibly doing so. How is that a sting?


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

IMO, the best approach to this, is claim no contest and how you're not aware of the laws, and actually completely had a misunderstand of your limits and that if you reported that ride to the IRS, it was going to be just like a normal business. Judge will more than likely say, but you need a business licenses blah blah, and say working for Uber, you thought you had become fully eligible to do business as so in the industry, stay to no contest no clue. With some luck on a good day for judge, he may drop it. A lot of people are confused by Uber's policy and what we can and can't do etc... They just lost in court about this.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Moron!


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

if OP was in america, i would blame the school system.. I thought they grew em smarter in the north. Guess not.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

It is legal to advertise a true rideshare. If you're going from Chicago to NYC anyway, and advertise that you can take someone for $100, that's fine. A rule of thumb is to charge way less than your true expenses so it's impossible to make a profit. Chicago to NYC costs at least $400 in true costs. Also, only do interstate trips. Don't respond to someone who needs to go within Chicago for $10.


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

shin said:


> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Have you tried reaching out to travis? He may be able to help.


----------



## AF_Vet (Dec 15, 2015)

Words matter... "Ride anywhere for FREE while you pay me $x.xx per mile/hr for advise" ..... If you pay a prostitute for sex you are breaking the law, if you pay a woman to act out a sex act with you and record it you are making a porno movie and not breaking any laws.


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

shin said:


> I was not using Uber at the time, but instead put an ad up offering rides for money.
> 
> As I pulled up, the guy asked me again how much it was going to be? I confirmed the amount, and he said he was going to back to get the money.
> 
> ...


\

Find something else to do. Driving is not for you


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

shin said:


> I actually had a strong suspicion that something was not right. Shortly after posting my ad I received this response (information in [ ] deleted for privacy resaons):
> 
> The city of [ ] requires all persons operating a vehicle for hire to possess City of [] Business Licence as well as a valid and applicable City of []Taxi, Accessible Taxi, Shuttle or Limousine Licence. Your advertisement on [] may contravene certain sections of Bylaws [] and [] If you are charged and convicted for operating without Business Licence and/or a Vehicle For Hire licence, you are liable to a fine of not more than $10,000, and to imprisonment for not more than six months for non-payment of a fine. Further clarification may be obtained by contacting the Chief Livery Officer at []or visiting the City of [] web site at: Municipal Enforcement Officer # []
> 
> ...


So you actually thought you could operate a Taxi service illegally by posting craigslist adds, what planet did you just land from. Even if you where doing Uber, you are still doing illegal ********* work, Uber does this in most states goes in gangbusters and over time hoping to get the good graces of the public to get their way, there is a reason you need to be properly insured and licenced, you are transporting people for money, total strangers "there is no ridesharing going on here, go see the definition of ridesharing", which means you need to be fully insured to conduct such business, these are people with families like yourself "they are not cattle", and they should be properly covered incase of a mishap, as you would want to be covered if you took a ride in a Taxi, your regular insurance will not cover you for doing Taxi work. And you also need to be properly licensed, the licensing part is essential, as the pax knows that you are legit and have no criminal records, afterall you are transporting the general public. What you did was wrong on many levels.


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

What kind of world class pax did you hope your ad would get? Who would order a taxi via craigslist in a world where uber exists? I think your master plan had a few holes in it...


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

$1,400 you got off cheap, in Colorado it can be up to a $10,000 fine, they have been cracking down on it as well. Local media did a few stories on it in late 2014, found several drivers offering rides for cash off-platform.


----------

